# Download phone book to 2010 Murano from iPhone 6



## bosco178 (Feb 21, 2015)

I've read about a lot of problems syncing the iPhone 6. I haven't had problems syncing the phone itself. I can play music, make and receive calls, etc. The only problem I have is that I can't download my phonebook. The process starts just fine. I get to the point where my audio system instructs me to enter a code on my phone but my phone never prompts me to do so. Then the connection fails. Anyone had success with this who suggest a fix? TIA!


----------

